# CV's Fitness and Nutrition Journal



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 8, 2003)

Welcome to my journal!  First of all, let me just state that you will probably find lots of errors in my daily regimen.  I train too much or don???t eat enough, but I???m learning.  For the past 5 years I???ve programmed myself to eat only healthy food and drastically cut back on alcohol.  I eventually accumulated every piece of gym equipment I could ever possibly need.  So, I definitely have no excuse for slacking.  I take supplements, protein powders, bars, and have relied on them since I turned 20.  Perhaps it???s all in my mind, but I believe it helped me achieve my goals.  I???m not a competitor, personal trainer, or anything of the sort.  I just love working out and keeping my physique healthy, so if you decide to critique my journal try not to be too harsh!!     

9:30AM - Cardio Session 
Took 40mg Ephedrine, 200mg Caffeine, 325mg Aspirin
30 minutes Treadmill (med-high intensity)
30 minutes Elliptical trainer (medium intensity)  
Abs = regular crunches x100; oblique crunches x100


Managed to drink 3 litres of water today!!  
1st meal - 4 egg whites, 1 egg and 3 TBS of 1% Cottage cheese)
2nd meal - ½ Grapefruit and ½ Meso-Tech Bar)
3rd meal ??? 1 chicken breast with veggies
4th meal ??? 1 garden salad with light dressing 
5th meal - 1% Cottage cheese with peppercorns


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

step 1: drink more water


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 9, 2003)

WOW...with the cardio and so little food...do you find you are hungry?

Just asking b/c I think your pcalories are quite low


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 9, 2003)

how much you weight and your height?


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 9, 2003)

*My Responses*



> step 1: drink more water


Drink even more water!?  I'll try!  (Man...that's a lot of trips to the bathroom!)



> WOW...with the cardio and so little food...do you find you are hungry?
> 
> Just asking b/c I think your pcalories are quite low.


No, I'm not usually too hungry...in fact I very bad for not getting all of my meals in everyday. 



> how much you weight and your height?


I never claimed to be a fitness model.  
I'm 5'7" and 140 lbs (Goal - 130lbs) 
BF is 25% (Goal - 19%)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: My Responses*



> _*Originally posted by Canadian Virgo *_
> Drink even more water!?  I'll try!  (Man...that's a lot of trips to the bathroom!)
> 
> No, I'm not usually too hungry...in fact I very bad for not getting all of my meals in everyday.
> ...



That's okay...we don't expect you to be one, but if you're going to have a journal here, people are going to want to help you. Right now, you're not eating enough calories...you're going to have a tough time getting to 19% w/o enough calories. 

If you're not too hungry, it's probably a combination of a large amt of coffee (as stated in another thread correct?) and a compromised metabolism.


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 9, 2003)

I definitely appreciate the help because I have a lot to learn!  Yes w8, I'm drinking coffee when I should actually be eating meals.    After my workouts, I wait an hour before eating and always workout on an empty stomach, so that's more than 5 hours without a meal.  Like I said I have * a lot* to learn! (Wow, I always wondered why I never had gotten any results.)


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 9, 2003)

Woke up at 8:00AM, Took ECA stack and went downstairs for lower body training. 

Warm-Up
10 minutes on Recumbant Bike (200 calories)

Machine (High Reps/Low Weight) 
Leg Extensions - 3 sets of 20 @ 40lbs.
Leg Press ??? 3 sets of 20 @ 55 lbs.
Lying Leg Curl ??? 3 sets of 20 @ 35 lbs.

Ankle Weights _(unsure of the proper name of the following exercises)_
Lying Leg Raise ???1 set of 20 @ 10 lbs; 1 set of 20 @ 15 lbs.
Lying Side Raise ??? 1 set of 20 @ 10 lbs; 1 set of 20 @ 15 lbs.
Glute Kicks ??? 1 set of 20 @ 10lbs???
???and that???s when I had to stop, I developed a damn cramp in my foot!


Meal 1 ??? *Chocolate Protein Shake
Meal 2 ??? 1 Whole Grapefruit
Meal 3 ??? 1 Chicken Breast w/ Veggies
Meal 4 ??? *Chocolate Protein Shake
Meal 5 ??? 1 Garden Salad with Oil and Vinegar Dressing

*Chocolate Protien Shake
(Per serving) 
266.5 grams calories
23 grams protein
24.5 grams carbohydrates
4.5 grams fat

The chocolate protien shake is my "home-made' recipe.  Made with 1% milk, 1/2 packet of EAS powder, 1/2 scoop of Prolab Whey protien, blended with lots of ice.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 9, 2003)

Try to add some protein to meals 2 and 5.
You may also want to switch to a protein that's lower incarbs...like 2-3 grams per serving.  The carbs with the protein you're using sounds like a Meal Replacement which is great after your workout but the carbs are very high on the glycemic index.

Remember...just here to help...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Ditto to what FF said. You are seriously, seriously not getting enough calories....and you *will not* lose bodyfat on that diet....sorry.

What kind of equipment do you have at home? I could think of a lot more effective exercises than leg raises.


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 10, 2003)

*My Gym Equipment...*

(I'm posting pictures of my gym equipment...I'm converted all of these images to gif format so I don't use up too much bandwidth.) 

 This is my Multi-Gym, it is a Weider 9630.


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 10, 2003)

*My Gym Equipment...*

Here is my weight bench.  I have stacks of plates, but they aren't shown in this room.


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 10, 2003)

*My Gym Equipment...*

Tunturi Rowing Machine.  Sure it's an older model, but it still works great.


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 10, 2003)

*My Gym Equipment...*

Elliptical Trainer is a Proform 550 and the Recumbant Bike is a Nordic Track.


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 10, 2003)

*My Gym Equipment...*

Here is my stair stepper.  (Proform 225)


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 10, 2003)

*My Gym Equipment...*

And finally, the treadmills...  I only use the Nordic Track, not the Proform beside it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

I'll not comment on every aspect of your diet, but a few thoughts.

- 4 liters of water is ideal, but 3 ain't bad
- you need at least 25-30 grams of protein at each meal.  A grapefruit, or a salad, does not equal a meal
- the A in the ECA is a waist; i.e. drop the aspirin
- 20 mg of ephedrine is more than enough per serving
- cut your cardio in half (i.e. 30 min is enough) and perform in high intesity interval training (HIIT) fashion.  In other words, go as fast as you can for 60 second; then moderate for 90; than repeat, for 30 minutes.
- Oh, and listen to everyone and eat more, even if you have to force yourself!
-


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I might have slight difficulty in my trying to figure out a suitable diet, but I'm definitely going to follow your advice.  Going grocery shopping later today, I don't have many protein sources in the house.  As for meat, I basically only eat poultry or fish...I'm not a fan of pork or steak.  And I'll cut cardio in half and do HIIT.  (I've been misinformed, reading that it takes at least 40 minutes to effectively burn fat, so my cardio has always been an hour.)

Question:  As for the EC stack should I be taking it more than once per day?   

Again, I appreciate your patience and help.  I have learned a lot from this board already.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Canadian Virgo *_
> Question:  As for the EC stack should I be taking it more than once per day?



If you are using it as a pre-w/o stimulant, once a day is fine.  If you intend it to boost your metabolism, it will not, once per day.  It has a half life of only a couple of hours.  You need to spread it out to cover the bulk of the day.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 10, 2003)

CV!

Step 2) Turn that exercise equipment around and face it towards a TV!!

How can you sit on the elliptical trainer (or any of that stuff for that matter) and stare at a wall for half an hour?!  Id go nuts!


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 10, 2003)

> CV!
> 
> Step 2) Turn that exercise equipment around and face it towards a TV!!
> 
> How can you sit on the elliptical trainer (or any of that stuff for that matter) and stare at a wall for half an hour?! Id go nuts!



Hmmm...perhaps I have something interesting hanging on the wall! 

Seriously though, I listen to music when working out and that's generally the only time I can de-stress.  Ironically, if I watched TV instead...I think _I'd_ go nuts!  
_________________________________________________

*Here is my workout and nutrition schedule for today:*
Took 20mg Ephedrine, and 200mg Caffeine

Cardio (HIIT)
Stair-Stepper 20 minutes / burned 309 calories 

Lower Abs & Obliques
30 Roman Chair Lifts 
100 Oblique crunches
50 Swiss Ball reverse crunches

_Tomorrow: Upper body workout._
_________________________________________________

Meal 1: 1 *Nitrotech Bar 
Meal 2: 5 egg whites + 1 whole egg
Meal 3: 1 Cup 2% Cottage Cheese with Salsa (ran out of 1%)
Meal 4: Skinless Chicken Breast & 1 small potato w/ low-fat sour cream
Meal 5: 12 Almonds (unsalted)

And I managed to drink *4 Litres* of water today!  
_________________________________________________

Nitrotech Nutritional Info (Crunchy Chocolate Crisp)
285 Calories
35g Protien
21g Carbohydrates
6.1g Fat
2.1g Sugar


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

_________________________________________________

Meal 1: 1 *Nitrotech Bar 
Meal 2: 5 egg whites + 1 whole egg

*Add another egg yolk to that....so 2 whole eggs plus 4 whites...and 1/2 grapefruit or 1/2 cup oats would go good here*

Meal 3: 1 Cup 2% Cottage Cheese with Salsa (ran out of 1%)

*2% is better any way. An apple would fit here as well...as would a fat source (stir in 2 tsp of flax seed oil?)*

Meal 4: Skinless Chicken Breast & 1 small potato w/ low-fat sour cream

*A sweet potato would be much better here, as would a tbsp of butter instead of the low fat sour cream*

Meal 5: 12 Almonds (unsalted)

*This is not a meal! 12 Almonds? You don't seriously think that's a meal do you?*

Fat Loss Primer <-------*Mandatory Reading Material*


And I managed to drink *4 Litres* of water today!  

*Awesome! But I'd be more impressed if you fixed your nutrition *
_________________________________________________

Nitrotech Nutritional Info (Crunchy Chocolate Crisp)
285 Calories
35g Protien
21g Carbohydrates
6.1g Fat
2.1g Sugar [/QUOTE]


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 11, 2003)

what i learned from everyone here, dont have any protein bars!


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow, that's a great article.  I printed it out so I can frequently refer to it.   

W8, I know 12 almonds is not a meal!    I have to get used to eating more food, in fact what I'm eating now is a lot compared to usual.  Another thing, I guess I'm somewhat fat phobic, because I don't have butter or flax oil. (On my list to get)  I have Becel Margarine on the other hand...is that bad?   

Anyways, I've had 2 meals so far today (won't post until later though) and I'm going to try to fix my nutrition.   

As for protein bars, I have 11 MesoTech (I only eat half at a time.) and 11 NitroTech currently stocked in my cupboard.  This will be the last time I spend $50 a box on these.  Yeah, I know...that damn Muscletech advertising really got to me!


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 11, 2003)

Protein Bars are ok as long as you eat them in moderation...just don't make them a "staple" of your diet!

As for the "12 almonds"...wow...dido with what w8 said...that is definately not a meal...maybe the almonds with a scoop of protein and an apple...that's more like a meal.

You're making solid improvements though with your diet...keep it up..you'll get there.  Each small change is accumulative so I'm sure you'll get it down.

As for not liking red meat or pork...no worries...I never eat pork and only occasionally do I eat red meat...although I'm forcing myself to eat more of it now.  You can get plenty of protein from whey, eggs and egg whites, cottage cheese, chicken, tuna, fish, nuts, etc.  

Congrats on reaching the 4L water per day...not an easy task...and it's never fun running to the bathroom every 45 minutes....your body will adjust to this over time though.

Looks like you've got quite an accumulation of gym gear!  

For your leg workout try adding lots of lunges:
Forward Lunge
Backward Lunge
Lateral Lunge

Also do some squats...light weight if that's what you have

Also walking lunges are good.  You could also do a modifies hack squat by holding a barbell behind your butt and squating.  Do some one-legged standing calf raises holding a weight in your hand too.

I'll make more suggestions as time goes by....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Canadian Virgo *_
> Another thing, I guess I'm somewhat fat phobic,
> 
> *I noticed*
> ...


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 11, 2003)

*Better diet today?*

Just to let you all know, I am printing out this information your are giving me.  So, I am listening to your advice...I promise!  

Fit Freak, I will incorporate lunges and squats into my lower body workouts.  I have to admit, I hardly ever did them before.   

w8, I can't believe it's butter...that is better than margarine!  (LOL!  That was pretty cheesy, I know!)  Anyways, yuck.... emphasis on yuck! ---->





> All margarines are made from assorted vegetable oils that have been heated to extremely high temperatures. This insures that the oils will become rancid. After that, a nickel catalyst is added, along with hydrogen atoms, to solidify it. Nickel is a toxic heavy metal and amounts always remain in the finished product. Finally, deodorants and colorings are added to remove margarine's horrible smell (from the rancid oils) and unappetizing grey color..."



I won't be eating margarine anymore! 

Two more things I want to announce today!  I bought Flax Seed Oil and read the thread on it. also I actually found Stevia here in Mulletville,  so now that replaces the aspartame in my coffee! _...now I just have to kick the CoffeeMate habit. _ 
____________________________________________


Meal 1: Natural Peanut butter and Banana on Sunflower Toast
Meal 2: 1 Can of Tuna w/ low-fat mayo on Whole Wheat Pita
Meal 3: 3 small dry pepperoni sticks 
Meal 4: 1 NitroTech Bar
Meal 5: Skinless Chicken Breast with 2% Cottage Cheese
Meal 6: Flax Seed Oil and scoop of Prolab Whey Protein
I drank 4L again today....oh, and I had a Kerr's Sugar Free Lollipop....oh, and I forgot to buy apples!  
_____________________________________________

Today's workout  - _Upper Body (High Rep/Low Weight)_

Treadmill (warmup) - 20 minutes (220 cals burned)

Shoulder Press - 3 sets of 20 @ 18lbs
Military Press - 3 sets of 20 @ 18lbs
Butterfly Press - 3 sets of 20 @ 18lbs
Tricep Extension - 3 sets of 20 @ 18lbs
Rowing Machine - 10 minutes


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 12, 2003)

keep up the good work CV.  Everyone in here are so helpful.  You will be so happy and start finding amazing results.  The diet is the hardest but you will adapt quickly once you get a steady routine laid out.


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 12, 2003)

*Can today be my cheat day?*

Okay, today was not a good day for me, so I'm going to say this is my cheat day.

This is what I ate:


Meal 1:  NitroTech Bar (Again... I'm not eating anymore bars this week!)    
Meal 2:  Half a Banana and 1 digestive cookie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meal 3:  A handful of almonds and an apple (Finally bought apples)
Meal 4:  2 pieces of 7 Grain Bread with Light Cheese Whiz
Meal 5:  2 pepperoni sticks and a small bowl of light Jello
Meal 6:  Garden Salad with Flax oil and Vinegar and homemade whole grain croutons
_Plus I had more coffee than water.  I could only get 2L in today._


And I didn't work out either.   

Tomorrow will be better...seriously, I'm not slacking...it was just a bad day.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 13, 2003)

*I'm trying...I really am!*

I did much better today, so please don't give up on me yet! 

Workout (Lower Body) _Took EC stack prior to workout...I always do, but forget to post it._

Treadmill 40 minutes (moderate intensity) 
Lunges w/ 10lb. dumbbells - 3 sets of 12 reps  (ouch!)
Leg Extensions - 2 sets of 20 reps @ 40lbs
Leg Curls - 2 sets of 20 reps @ 35lbs.
Leg Press - 2 sets of 20 reps @ 55lbs.
Calve Raises (Machine) 3 sets of 20 @ 55lbs.

ABS 
- regular crunches x 75
- oblique crunches x 75
- Swiss Ball reverse crunches x 75

_Immediately drank a glass of Betagen after workout._ (I still have a full jar.)  
_____________________________________________


Meal 1:  2 Eggs on Whole Wheat English Muffin
Meal 2:  *Vanilla Protein Shake
Meal 3:  Chicken Salad with Flax Oil and Vinegar
Meal 4:  Tuna Salad (lite Miracle Whip) on Whole Wheat Pita
Meal 5:  *Vanilla Protein Shake
Meal 6:  1/2 cup of 2% Cottage Cheese and 15 almonds

*Vanilla Protein Shake
(Per serving) 
266.5 grams calories
23 grams protein
24.5 grams carbohydrates
4.5 grams fat

No Protein Bars today, and I am drinking my 4th litre of water right now!


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 14, 2003)

> For your leg workout try adding lots of lunges:
> Forward Lunge
> Backward Lunge
> Lateral Lunge



Sure, no problem!  (How hard could it be?)  



> Lunges w/ 10lb. dumbbells - 3 sets of 12 reps (ouch!)


And today, I can barely walk...  

...but, it's a good pain though!


----------



## Canadian Virgo (Feb 14, 2003)

Meal 1: 1 Cup of Oatmeal w/ Protein Powder
Meal 2: Apple and a PB Protein Ball (w8's recipe)  
Meal 3: Can of Tuna with 1 TBS Flax Seed oil and Lemon
Meal 4: Chicken Salad w/ Almonds and light Dressing
Meal 5: 2% Cottage Cheese with 1/2 Grapefruit
Meal 6:  Flax Seed Oil w/ Protein Powder

I drank 4L today.  No EC was taken.  I just worked out my abs today, honestly those lunges kicked my ass!


----------



## Dero (Feb 22, 2003)

Keep it up CV!!!


----------

